# Atlas cross & compound slide



## obrian (Feb 22, 2014)

It amazing how time flies whether you are having fun or not.  Two years ago I bought a Atlas 10x36 and restored it as best as I could.  I have done some things but always had a hard time getting a good finish.  It seems the compound had been broken and repaired but was not true flat.  I bid on several parts on eBay but was always out bid.  I acquired a Clausing mill three months ago so I desided to fix the lathe.  I have been reading a lot here and other machining sites so I wanted to add features to the project.  So here goes.

New "T" slot, and QCTP cross and compound slide.
I found some ideas at (mikesworkshop.weebly.com) and modified the ideas for a Atlas.  Starting with a 3/4" slab of steel I have begun a 3.5" x 10" cross slide, and a 3.5 x 6" compound.  I think it is time to show what I have done and see if there is any interest or suggestions.  I will try to post the following photos.

  Old Atlas parts, Scrap 3/4 slab, New cross slide,  New compound slide  Also a pic of my Mill.


----------



## obrian (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is the update.  As I am a believer in "form follows function" there is a lot of polishing to be done.  I wanted to be sure I was happy with the function before working on the shine of the form.  There are a few things I would do different if I was to do it over but I want to do some engines first.

Here are two photos of the finished Cross slide, compound and QCTP.  The third photo shows the new hand wheels, handles and markings.  The markings are cut from a cloth metric tape.  Then the shaft was turned to fit a ten cm length.  This gives .001 per division.


----------



## jack.39 (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful! I got my 12" Atlas, bought from Sears Roebuck, when I was 15, that being 57 years ago! I bought a Craftsman 1/2HP ball bearing motor for it at that time (motor was not included). In all those years, I replaced the motor bearings once, the on-off switch maybe 4 or 5 times, no other problems. Innumerable parts were made on that lathe, including this:
 jack


----------

